# 8 Rules for DMs Helping DMs



## Rune (Jun 29, 2013)

Radiating Gnome said:


> Credit Where Credit is Due Department: I kicked this idea around with a few of my RBDM friends (Rune and Wicht, especially), so I owe them thanks for helping me crystalize my ideas. Anything you like was probably their idea -- anything wrong or stupid is all me.




To be fair, my only substantial contribution to that discussion was to point out that we were giving advice on an article on how to give advice on how to give advice.


----------



## Radiating Gnome (Jun 30, 2013)

Careful -- I'll get in trouble with [MENTION=177]Umbran[/MENTION] for using "meta" wrong again....

-rg


----------



## Lwaxy (Jun 30, 2013)

Yes I think #5 is especially important. Several times, not necessarily here, asking for advice had turned into a system debate.


----------



## Rune (Jun 30, 2013)

Summary:  How to be a helpful tool, instead of just a tool.


----------



## JamesonCourage (Jul 1, 2013)

*Do you need to tell a game story? Really?*
Sometimes, if it helps clarify what you're trying to say. Sorry if that bugs you; however, examples help. I feel like you're kinda just projecting your "I'm trying to make me sound awesome" thing onto other people (not that you aren't correct some of the time).

*Be Nice *
Please, yes!

*Respect the OP *
I generally agree. Once the discussion progresses long enough, I understand drift, but trying to stay on topic is helpful (especially if the OP is active and trying to discuss a certain aspect in particular).

*Ask Questions, don't give answers. *
Yeah, no thanks. Asking questions can be useful in personal mediums, but that hasn't been my experience with anonymous posters on the internet. It works via text with friends, family, or whatever, but the general anonymous nature of the forum makes this a losing tactic most of the time, in my experience.

*Lay Off System Debate *
Trying to convince people to system swap? I agree, generally unhelpful. Engaging in system debate? Agree, generally unhelpful. Bringing up how a certain system does things? Can be very helpful, and there's no reason not to say "this is how a game I played / liked / whatever handled it, so maybe that gives you an idea?"

*Yes And. *
I have no real idea what you're trying to communicate with this one (and I'd rather not make an educated guess and put words in your mouth), but I will say I generally dislike the forcefulness of the "yes, and" and "yes, but" advice that's thrown around.

*Be Constructive, not Destructive *
I generally agree, but I think avoiding mentioning potential faults is a big mistake. However, that doesn't mean you can't come from a very soft approach ("I'm not you, and I don't know your group, but I don't think that I'd find this part too much fun"), or deal with things tactfully ("I'm not sure if I'm missing something or not on how this works. I thought it worked this way, but here's the disconnect I'm having."). But, generally, yes, build on their strengths (in your eyes), encourage them, and so on.

*Keep in mind, there are as many right answers as there are DMs*
I have a couple issues with some more projection in your wording, but, yes, I agree with your thoughts here, generally. Because, you know, play what you like


----------

